# Awesome little lathe (and bed extension)



## wseand

Maybe you should read, just kidding. Great review, I am looking into lathes in the next few month, thanks for the review.


----------



## lew

Thanks for the review! Looks like a pretty impressive piece of equipment.

Lew


----------



## MOJOE

Hey, I wonder if you might be better off shimming the lathe to help align. You can probably find some metal shim material somewhere. Not sure about adjusting the cam clamp, as I have never seen it…...probably fairly straightforward though…...thanks for the review, I have been looking at this lathe for a while now, and since there is a WoodCraft down the street from my office, I will stop by there in the winter.


----------



## ropedog

tighten the metal plate under the tail stock so when you use the cam clamp it clamps all the way down. i have the same lathe as my little portable lathe it is a great tool.


----------



## jerset

I agree this a great heavy lathe. I got mine a year and a half ago. Turned several bowls and a few spindle projects. The only problem was the indexing pin fell out, called Rikon and had a tech walk me through the fix in 2 minutes, got lucky and found the pin in the chips under the lathe and got it back in with needle nose pliers.


----------



## tierraverde

I just purchased this lathe today. (9-8-2010) I went into Woodcraft, to look at the Jet mni and low and behold, the Rikon was on sale for $269.99…Normal list is $349.99.
I loaded it up, brought it home, and had just the right height and length bench to set it on.
It took me all of 30 minutes to clean off the rust preventer and put together. I have a few Jacobs chucks with the #2 morse taper laying around, so I shoved one in the spindle, (instant 3 jaw chuck), one in the tailstock and I was drilling and turning oak dowelrod into a pulley in about an hour after purchase!
The lathe out of the box is dead on, assembly was effortless and he quality looks and feels great. it just humms
I'm a happy camper, as I'm into whirligigs and this lathe is just the right size for pulleys, small pins etc.
Hmmm, maybe I'll turn a bowl…...........


----------



## HorizontalMike

I've got my eye on this one. If the funds come in, I'll bite. Thanks for the review.


----------



## tierraverde

It's been 2+ years since I bought mine.
Still love it and no issues.
Mike, check at Woodcraft. Maybe they'll tell you when it go's on sale.


----------



## woodturner52

After much research, decided on this lathe. Been a wood turner since high school shop class. Just purchased 1/12/2013, can't wait to set up. Replaces Craftsman variable speed lathe. More to follow after set up and use!


----------



## woodturner52

Purchased this lathe to replace the one I had. I'm very pleased with my purchase. Set up of lathe was a breeze. Headstock and tailstock alignment was dead-on right out of box. The Rikon 70-100 is a quality machined product. Speed changes are easy and convenient. Quiet and smooth running this lathe has plenty of power. Purchased bed extension to turn 35" long 2-1/4" square posts for cradle, 70-100 handled the job no problem. Bed extension alignment was also easy, just take your time. Slight problem with banjo loosening up but adjustment of nut on bottom solved it.
The spring clip that holds speed change cover closed was broken. One email to Rikon customer service and two days later new clip was in mailbox, great customer service! Looking forward to many hours of fine turning.

I have since turned many pens and other projects. This lathe has handled every project without any trouble. Have upgraded lathe with variable speed kit 79-100. Very pleased with the upgrade, makes speed changes even easier. Love this lathe so much bought 2nd one to use and have as backup. No problems with set up. Alignment dead on right out of the box. Kudo's to Rikon for such a great product with a great price!


----------



## Clutch

Thanks for the review.

Just checking in to see if anyone else has used the lathe regularly with the bed extension for more spindle work in the 3 inch wide by 36 inch long range.

I am looking to turn spindles in this range only and am trying to decide between this model and the 70-220.


----------

